# Senate fails the country on immigration



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Simply put. Amnesty. Amnesty with rewards. This isn't an immigration bill, this is a bill to legitimize an invasion.

Here are some points in the Senate bill. Now you read these and tell me if you think this is immigration "reform."

1)Citizenship rights for invaders already here two years or longer.

2)Amnesty for employers who have hired illegals.

3)Allow illegal aliens to collect Social Security

4)Allow 2 million new "immigrants" into the country every year.

5)370 miles of fencing. The border is much longer.

In other words ... nothing. Not a damn thing. No punishment whatsoever to those who have violated the law. Give them a place in line ahead of those who have played by the rules.

This just has to be a joke. Please tell me they aren't serious.

Vote everyone of them out :******:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

AMEN BOB!!!
Its time to clean house.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Bobm said:


> 3)Allow illegal aliens to collect Social Security


I won't even get that and I was born and raised here along with my parents (and grandparents).


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> 3)Allow illegal aliens to collect Social Security


Collecting social security retirement isn't even the worst part. Keep in mind if you are eligible for social security you are eligible for survivors benefit. When Mr. Illegal gets killed on a street corner because he couldn't read the sign that said look both ways before crossing, all 20 of his kids in Mexico or where ever he is from, will collect social security survivor benefits and the checks will be mailed to them. They won't even have to cross the desert to get here.

And least we not forget according to the Senate bill some or part of back taxes will have to be paid and all that is required is a signed statement of earnings. Since these, or at least the majority are low income workers guess what......... they qualify for earned income tax credit which means they can turn around and file amended tax returns and get thousands of dollars paid to them under the earned income credit. This is insane.

Fortunately, at least I hope, from the looks of things the House will kill this bill. I'll be taking a hard look at who did and who did not vote for this trash.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The senate bill they are debating is absolutely insane. The American people should not be satisfied voting them out of office, there should be some form of social disgrace. These people are beneath contempt. Throw Bush and the whole bunch out of Washington. They are there to represent their wallets, not us. The only reason the republicans are in office is because the democrats are even more insane. Dumb and dumber.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Only here for a sec, but I wanted to say,..........

I love you guys.

Your posts on this thread couldn't be righter!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

read this if the above posts make you mad.

Bordering on fraud, part III
By Thomas Sowell

May 25, 2006

Some people are worried that amnesty will give illegal aliens the same rights that American citizens have. In reality, it will give the illegals more rights than the average American citizen.

Since most of the illegals are Mexican, that makes them a minority. Under affirmative action, combined with amnesty, they would have preferences in jobs and other benefits.

Those who set up their own businesses would be entitled to preferences in getting government contracts. Their children would be able to get into college ahead of the children of American citizens with better academic qualifications.

Illegals who graduate from a high school in California can already attend the 
University of California, paying lower tuition that an American citizen from neighboring Oregon.

Under the supposedly "tough" immigration bill in the U.S. Senate, illegals don't have to pay all the back taxes they owe. An American citizen gets no such break from the government and can end up in federal prison, like Al Capone.

If an American citizen gets stopped by the police for a traffic violation and the cops discover that he is wanted for some other violation of the law, they can arrest him for whatever else he has done.

But if an illegal alien gets stopped for going through a red light and the police discovers that he is in the country illegally, in many communities the cop is forbidden to arrest him for that -- or even to report him to the feds.

If an American citizen forges a Social Security card in order to get a job, he can be arrested. Under a provision recently passed by the Senate, illegal aliens who forged Social Security cards not only get a pass, they get to collect Social Security benefits.

The great majority of Senators who voted for that provision were Democrats, and they prevailed because they were joined by a small minority of Republicans, led by -- surprise! -- Senator John McCain. After similar defections on judges and free speech, Senator McCain may give opportunism a bad name.

What the immigration bill in the Senate has become is just another attempt to pander to another special interest, in disregard of how that affects the country as a whole.
Much is made of the fact that there are supposedly 12 million illegals in the country already. The last time illegal aliens were given amnesty, back in 1986, that led to even more illegal aliens coming in afterwards.

Do we want 20 million or 30 million more illegal aliens in the future? Do we want to change the very composition of the American population, and with it the values of the country?

There was a time when immigrants came here to become Americans. But there are powerful pressure groups in this country, extending far beyond the immigrant community, doing their best to keep foreigners foreign and force Americans to accommodate their foreign language and culture in the name of "multiculturalism."

We have seen what havoc such notions and practices have created after mass immigration under "guest worker" programs in Europe, especially after the Muslim riots in France. Do we want that in the United States?

Most of the first generation of immigrants may want nothing more than a chance to work and will be happy to be here instead of in Mexico. But second generations born in this country compare their situation not with the situation in Mexico but with what other Americans around them have.

There are plenty of people, both inside and outside the immigrant community, who will fan their sense of grievance and exploit their resentments. This is not peculiar to people from Mexico. Europe has already experienced this.

Both the facts of the past and the dangers of the future are being ignored in the rush to give immediate benefits to illegal aliens, washed down with much talk about border control but no requirement that the border actually be controlled before these benefits go into effect.

The political strategy of this package deal legislation is to give immediate and irrevocable special benefits to some and make pious promises about the future to get all this past the others.

Thomas Sowell is the prolific author of books such as Black ******** and White Liberals and Applied Economics.

Copyright © 2006 Townhall.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Find this story at: http://www.townhall.com/opinion/columns ... 98692.html


----------

